# Mit Knoppix WinVista x64 installieren?



## Don Kanallie (4. Juni 2009)

Hallöchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe vor kurzem Windows Vista x64 von einem Bekannten bekommen.

Da dacht ich, eine lowlevel formatierung wär auch mal nich schlecht weil sich über monate hinweg auch ganz schön viel müll angesammlt hat.

So, formatierung fertig, die gebrannte win-dvd rein, lief aber nix( konnte nicht booten)
Versucht über Knoppix zu installieren, setup.exe angeklickt auch nix passiert.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, kann man überhaupt vista unter knoppix installieren und wenn nein, welche anderen möglichkeiten gibt es dann?

Danke schonmal im voraus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Las_Bushus (4. Juni 2009)

also über knoppix vista zu installieren dürfte normal nicht gehen,
wenn du von der win-dvd nicht booten kannst ist beim kopieren was schief gegangen.... entweder die original dvd nochmals klonen, oder halt normal kaufen 

Ich hoffe du hast einen eigenen legalen Vista Key, sonst ist spätestens da schluss.


----------



## Don Kanallie (4. Juni 2009)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> also über knoppix vista zu installieren dürfte normal nicht gehen,
> wenn du von der win-dvd nicht booten kannst ist beim kopieren was schief gegangen.... entweder die original dvd nochmals klonen, oder halt normal kaufen
> 
> Ich hoffe du hast einen eigenen legalen Vista Key, sonst ist spätestens da schluss.



Ja original Produktschlüssel hab ich, ich weiß dass es "nur" eine normale Daten DVD ist, also keine bootfähige, er hats bei sich unter xp laufend installiert, daher hats bei ihm ja auch funktioniert.


----------



## dot (4. Juni 2009)

Man kann unter einem Linux basierenden Betriebssystem keine ".exe" Dateien starten und somit auch keine Windows installation durchfuehren. Wende dich doch einfach mal an den MS Kundensupport und lass dir fuer kleines Geld eine originale DVD zusenden.


----------



## rebel4life (4. Juni 2009)

Mach ruhig, du hast doch eh keine Ahnung.


----------



## dot (5. Juni 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Mach ruhig, du hast doch eh keine Ahnung.



Ging das in meine Richtung?


----------



## rebel4life (5. Juni 2009)

Es war auf den TS bezogen.

Er hätte auch Eigeninitiative zeigen können und ein wenig googeln können, Microsoft verschickt für einen Appel und ein Ei die DVDs, alternativ kann man diese sogar direkt von Microsoft runterladen, wenn ich mich nicht täusche wäre es sogar legal wenn der TS sich diese aus dritten Quellen gezogen hätte, natürlich nur solange er auch einen legalen Key hat.


----------

